# Hiiii everyone!!



## Jayjayy (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello! Long time lurker, first time member! My name is Janeile and its so nice to finally have a login lol.

  It is weird to feel shy even on an online forum?? Well, I am very happy to be among people who share the same slightly-obsessive interest in all things beauty! I work at a desk all day, but makeup is my true passion. I look forward to interacting with everyone!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Oct 21, 2014)

Hiya welcome! It isn't weird to feel shy   Believe it or not, but I was once shy too :wink:


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 21, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Believe it or not, but I was once shy too


  I don't believe u Dolly  hahaha


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hiya welcome! It isn't weird to feel shy   Believe it or not, but I was once shy too :wink:


  Yay! I feel better here already!


----------



## AurelieD (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello me is aurelie, i am belgian


----------



## Ginger Bigoudi (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome !


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 27, 2014)

AurelieD said:


> Hello me is aurelie, i am belgian


  Hello! My name is Janeile, welcome


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 27, 2014)

Ginger Bigoudi said:


> Welcome !


  Thanks, you too!!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## makeup4mama (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes i can totally relate to you jayjayy I'm new as well. I'm excited about this site though...getting a chance to chit chat with fellow makeup lovers from all over!


----------



## docbao123 (Nov 3, 2014)

[h=1]Hiiii everyone!![/h]


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello, Janeile!  Welcome to the site!


----------



## eliseh (Dec 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Vodkapirate (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi Janeile!


----------

